# Merry Christmas to Everyone!



## dolina (Dec 24, 2013)

To everyone who celebrates Christmas a Merry Christmas to you! To everyone else a Happy Holiday/Season's Greetings!




Black-faced Spoonbill (Platalea minor) by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Paolo.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 24, 2013)

And A Merry Christmas to you!
Have a good one!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Folks. 
Seasons greetings to one and all, may you be healthy, happy and wealthy and may almost all your Christmas wishes be fulfilled. 
Almost all because after all we need something to aim for! ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## rpt (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas all! Have a great day! I on the other hand have to work! Never mind. Shan't crib about it as we opted to swap the Christmas holiday for a day off in Divali (our Festival of Lights).


----------



## slclick (Dec 25, 2013)

*May your bokeh be Merry and Bright*

"Oh Sigma Tree, Oh Sigma tree....."


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: May your bokeh be Merry and Bright*



slclick said:


> "Oh Sigma Tree, Oh Sigma tree....."



Man, I heard they had focusing problems, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## slclick (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: May your bokeh be Merry and Bright*



dgatwood said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > "Oh Sigma Tree, Oh Sigma tree....."
> ...




Better?


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: May your bokeh be Merry and Bright*



slclick said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...





Edit: Cool. This was taken with the new Sigma 24-105, I see. How are you liking it?


----------



## SPL (Dec 28, 2013)

Paolo, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: May your bokeh be Merry and Bright*



slclick said:


> "Oh Sigma Tree, Oh Sigma tree....."


The picture is nice and the humor is even better!


----------

